# Help with applying for a Canadian Visa (which one?)



## paulwphoto (May 17, 2010)

Hi All,

Have read through some of the posts on here and decided to join as someone may be able to help.

I have also mailed the CIC but havent had a reply as of yet.

I am looking to move to Canada within the next 6 months with my partner (Not married, she is Canadian and lives here in the UK on a 2 year visa). 

I just need to work out which visa I should apply for based on the below:

- Grandparent was Canadian 
- I have a lot of family in Canada, second cousins and great uncles for example.
- My Girlfriend of 2 years is Canadian
- I am a self employed photographer and would like to either set-up on my own in Canada or work in this field.

I was looking for the ancestry visa but I cant seem to find it as an option on the CIC website.

Any help please let me know, I have tried to be very specific.

Thank you in Advance.


----------



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

Unless your Grandfather is still alive I am afraid you will not get many points for second aunts, cousins etc. Short of marrying your partner the only way you would be able to get in would be to ensure a job out there or if you are starting your own business go by getting a business/entrepreneur Visa all the details are on the CIC website.
Oh I almost forgot..if you are still young(under 30 !) you may be able to get an open work visa which entitles you to go out and find a job and work for a fixed period of time !!!

Welcome by the way and good luck !!!!!
Charlie


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Have you checked to see if you are a Canadian citizen? You have a grandparent who was Canadian. Perhaps your parent (your grandparent's child) is a Canadian citizen. And perhaps you are also. The immigration laws are complex. Determining whether you are a Canadian citizen or not can be tricky. A lot depends on when and were people were born.

It's maybe a long shot but it can't hurt to start here:

Are you unsure if you are a Canadian Citizen?


----------



## paulwphoto (May 17, 2010)

*Maybe the common law route?*

Thanks for the advice, I was just looking around and we could look at the common law route or maybe my partner could sponsor me? Anyone done anything similar?

many thanks.

Paul.


----------

